# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Me cilët anëtarë të forumit njiheni?

## Manci

Ashtu duke lexuar forumin sot me ra ne mendje dicka! Valle gjithe keto anetare sa njihen mes vete, a njihen vetem neper postime, apo komunikojne edhe mesazhe private? Sa forumi shqiptar ka bashkuar shqiptaret anembane botes? Hajt na tregoni tash se me ke njiheni ketu nag forumi. Dhe ju lutem ndani shoqerite sic eshte lista me poshte.  :ngerdheshje: 

1) Njiheni vetem me mesazhe private
2) Kontaktoni ne MSN
3) Shkruani SMS/thirje telefonike
4) Njiheni LIVE
........

----------


## Michaela

1) Njiheni vetem me mesazhe private(me homza nja 10 min kam fol me mp:P)
2) Kontaktoni ne MSN(thekthin,skorpionsking)
3) Shkruani SMS/thirje telefonike(asnje)
4) Njiheni LIVE(kokashka,kleidi)

----------


## WALCHIRIA

*Deri tani 1 , 2 , 3  me shum skena shku ..........*

----------


## King_Arthur

1) Njiheni vetem me mesazhe private     me shume ketu ne forum 

2) Kontaktoni ne MSN                             Clay_More , Ballakumi , King_Arthur , 
                                                                Michaela , K@stro , Ginothegodfather etj .

3) Shkruani SMS/thirje telefonike            nuk e them .

4) Njiheni LIVE                                        me gjithe elbasanllinjte e forumit 
........

----------


## no name

1) Njiheni vetem me mesazhe private - *Gati me gjith forumin* 
2) Kontaktoni ne MSN - *me ato persona qe i kam te vecant ne forum kontaktoj ne msn...*
3) Shkruani SMS/thirje telefonike - *me disa...*
4) Njiheni LIVE - *me nja 13 veta po...*

----------


## KOKASHTA

1) Njiheni vetem me mesazhe private ( Me Albon  :shkelje syri: ,davius, etj etj se si maj mend.)
2) Kontaktoni ne MSN ( Me shume veta)
3) Shkruani SMS/thirje telefonike ( Me asnjo)
4) Njiheni LIVE (vlora_forever,e te gjithe keta te rumanise )

----------


## ^AngeL^

booooooooooooooooooooooo alla alla
po jane gjithe ato nuk i mbaj mend.


ne mp dhe MSN,,gati gati me gjysmen e forumit  :ngerdheshje:  por spara ju flas se pertoj me shkru,por jane shume qe mbaj kontakt me ta.

njohje nga afer [[[ White snake,qukapiku,angel-4-u,genti,eddie london, lenci uk,
jane gjith ato por nuk i mbaj mend emrat.

----------


## RaPSouL

> Ashtu duke lexuar forumin sot me ra ne mendje dicka! Valle gjithe keto anetare sa njihen mes vete, a njihen vetem neper postime, apo komunikojne edhe mesazhe private? Sa forumi shqiptar ka bashkuar shqiptaret anembane botes? Hajt na tregoni tash se me ke njiheni ketu nag forumi. Dhe ju lutem ndani shoqerite sic eshte lista me poshte. 
> 
> 1) Njiheni vetem me mesazhe private
> 2) Kontaktoni ne MSN
> 3) Shkruani SMS/thirje telefonike
> 4) Njiheni LIVE
> ........


Me Mesazhe Privat E Njoh Krejt Forumin  :ngerdheshje: 
Ne Msn Gjysmen E Forumit..
Shkruaj SmS me nje Cerek Te Forumit
Njihem Live Me Nje Gjysem Cereki Te Forumit  :pa dhembe:

----------


## dibrani2006

Une njihem me dy ajo eshte Zonjusha dhe Dorotina, me Dorotinen e kam  takuar 2 here, kurse me Zonjushen kontaktojme nepermjet msn por do te takohemi edhe me Zonjushen

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Un flas me mesazhe private me 3 , njoh live 3 te tjere.
me msn nuk me ka rene rasti.

----------


## *Babygirl*

_Ne kete forum nuk kam shum kontakt me anetaret vec 2 nga ky forum kam ne msn!_

----------


## Clizia

no one deri tani

----------


## selina_21

> Ashtu duke lexuar forumin sot me ra ne mendje dicka! Valle gjithe keto anetare sa njihen mes vete, a njihen vetem neper postime, apo komunikojne edhe mesazhe private? Sa forumi shqiptar ka bashkuar shqiptaret anembane botes? Hajt na tregoni tash se me ke njiheni ketu nag forumi. Dhe ju lutem ndani shoqerite sic eshte lista me poshte. 
> 
> 1) Njiheni vetem me mesazhe private
> 2) Kontaktoni ne MSN
> 3) Shkruani SMS/thirje telefonike
> 4) Njiheni LIVE
> ........



1) Njiheni vetem me mesazhe private....Shume persona qe kam pasur & kam respekt te vecante ne kete ForuM
2) Kontaktoni ne MSN.....Me shume Goca & cuna qe me hahet muhabeti...pothuajse shumeca jane nga Shkodra'Vlora & Tirona.
3) Shkruani SMS/thirje telefonike.......Vec me 2 shoket e mi ne TiroN
4) Njiheni LIVE[/INDENT][/INDENT].........Vec me nje VlonjaT

----------


## RaPSouL

Selina pak me duket se ke genjyer po sta prishim dot :P

----------


## RaPSouL

1) Njiheni vetem me mesazhe private
2) Kontaktoni ne MSN
3) Shkruani SMS/thirje telefonike
4) Njiheni LIVE 

*1)Shumicen e userave
2) Me Disa
3) Me 2 
4) Vetem disa persona/e qe jane te regjistruar 
por nga rrethina ime ku jetoj*

----------


## Vdekja

Me asnjë.....

----------


## _Matrix_

Ne mp me disa por msn dhe sms asnje .......

----------


## Apollyon

Vetem nje person njoh, qe kam fol edhe ne msn me te.

Edhe eshte nje nder arsyet pse frekuentoj kte forum.

----------


## Azucena

*Me asnji!*

----------


## xfiles

ne njoh disa live.

----------

